# Perché?



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

*Perché?*

Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?  

	
	
		
		
	


	














* o fessa...


----------



## Old sperella (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse perchè a volte cerchiamo di specchiarci nel fesso /a e non trovando riscontro la nostra autostima vacilla ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Forse perchè a volte cerchiamo di specchiarci nel fesso /a e non trovando riscontro la nostra autostima vacilla ?


 E cercando un altro invece di fissarci sul fesso?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








No davvero sono sconcertata.
Bellissime donne che si domandano se non sono abbastanza solo perché hanno incontrato un uomo che ha problemi: è inconcepibile!!


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parliamo di persone delle quale ci innamoriamo? Fesso/a per noi o per il mondo che ci circonda?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Parliamo di persone delle quale ci innamoriamo? Fesso/a per noi o per il mondo che ci circonda?


La questione non è la realtà del fatto che la persona sia realmente o no una fessa, ma del potere che viene attribuito a una persona indipendentemente dall'esserne o no innamorate (cosa non oggettiva).
Parlo di come essere respinti/e, non considerate sessualmente da una persona faccia perdere l'autostima invece di far pensare che, al peggio, è solo quella persona a non volerci.
Se si ama una persona è normale soffrire se la cosa non funziona, ma è assurdo che da questo si tragga la conclusione di non essere noi abbastanza.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quale innamoramento?
> *Parlo di come essere respinti/e, non considerate sessualmente da una persona faccia perdere l'autostima* invece di far pensare che, al peggio, è solo quella persona a non volerci.
> Se si ama una persona è normale soffrire se la cosa non funziona, ma è assurdo che da questo si tragga la conclusione di non essere noi abbastanza.


Una persona qualsiasi?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Giugno 2009)

*Forse...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè se il giudizio è di un fesso/a ( che forse riteniamo inferiore?), è più facile ci venga riconosciuto più valore di lui/lei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insomma perchè ci piace vincere facile?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè se il giudizio è di un fesso/a ( che forse riteniamo inferiore?), è più facile ci venga riconosciuto più valore di lui/lei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma no il fesso è quello che respinge e viene assunto a unico uomo in gradi di definirci seduttive.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Una persona qualsiasi?


 Quella con cui ci si rapporta in quel momento.


----------



## MK (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella con cui ci si rapporta in quel momento.


Non capisco, se non c'è coinvolgimento perché mai dovrebbe causare colpi alla propria autostima?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non capisco, se non c'è coinvolgimento perché mai dovrebbe causare colpi alla propria autostima?








  è quello che domandavo (era in questo senso che parlavo di fesso/fessa) perché accade anche in questi casi..

Ma anche qualora ci fosse coinvolgimento non vedo cosa c'entri l'autostima ...il dolore è inevitabile ...ma non era questo il discorso.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no il fesso è quello che respinge e viene assunto a unico uomo in gradi di definirci seduttive.


Vista così...tanto fesso/a poi non è...e forse ha fatto bene a respingerci...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Insomma la domanda era: *perché affidiamo la nostra autostima a una singola persona* foss'anche quella che più amiamo*?*


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè per capire che è un fesso dobbiamo conoscerlo-quando il fiuto non è allenato-, e quando lo abbiamo conosciuto, se arriviamo a considerarlo fesso ,,l'orgoglio ci fotte nell'ammettere che siamo fesse in primis noi stesse ad averlo cercato nel posto sbagliato...e quindi si continua a battere i piedi come fanno i bambini quando  fanno i capricci.

l'adulto reagirebbe invece diversamente: ho sbagliato, giro i tacchi e me ne vado....e la storia della mia vita continua altrove....


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma la domanda era: *perché affidiamo la nostra autostima a una singola persona* foss'anche quella che più amiamo*?*


ah beh..se la domanda è questa la riposta è : PERCHE' SI HA PAURA DI AFFRONTARE IL TOTALE RESTO DELLA REALTÀ.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah beh..se la domanda è questa la riposta è : PERCHE' SI HA PAURA DI AFFRONTARE IL TOTALE RESTO DELLA REALTÀ.


 Allora questo dobbiamo rispondere a clessy e rita e non parlare del fesso!


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2009)

si ha paura di fare, di essere, di mettersi in gioco, di sbagliare, di rompersi le corna, e ci si siede accanto a quell'uomo da cui si pretende poi...una continua conferma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Dal corsera
http://forum.corriere.it/questioni_damore/22-06-2009/forse_non_gli_piaci_abbastanza-1291565.html



Alba77Lunedì, 22 Giugno 2009 *Forse non gli piaci abbastanza* Cara Dott.ssa,
come ci si comporta di fronte a chi non sa decidersi? Aspettare o Inseguire, credo dipenda da chi abbiamo di fronte. Ma se la persona di fronte a noi ha dei dubbi, allora significa che fare la mossa giusta e'difficile. O forse bisogna prendere atto che si sta perdendo tempo? Insomma, lui ha sette anni meno di me, ha una fidanzata e per mesi di amore platonico ma poi non piu'platonico mi ha detto che non sa cosa fare: me o lei? messo un po'sotto pressione mi ha detto che non vuole e che non puo'lasciare la ragazza. Io mi sono data alla macchia. Ma soffro come un cane. Perche' tra me e lui si e'creato un rapporto speciale. Come faccio a non pensarci piu'? Se lui mi amasse davvero, si farebbe vivo, giusto? Ma allora mi ha presa in giro? Beh, credo sia impossibile rispondere, ma spero in un suo consiglio. Alba




Schelotto Domenica, 21 Giugno 2009 Lui le ha detto che "non vuole" lasciare la sua ragazza. Non credo ci sia bisogno d'altro. forse nei momenti in cui stavate insieme era sincero ma poi ha fatto una scelta. la rispetti e, soprattutto rispetti se stessa evitando inseguimenti. auguri


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora questo dobbiamo rispondere a clessy e rita e non parlare del fesso!


immaginavo che volevi arrivare a questo.

ma glielo abbiamo cantato in mille toni diversi.

sorde.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma la domanda era: *perché affidiamo la nostra autostima a una singola persona* foss'anche quella che più amiamo*?*



Perché non abbiamo piena coscienza del nostro valore.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché non abbiamo piena coscienza del nostro valore.



giorno giobbe, sto facendo colazione.

volevo dirti che la scelta di Guccini è ....perfetta.

buona giornata a te e a tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

sara' fesso/fessa ma se noi gli abbiamo attribuito un determinato valore,  il rifiuto da parte del soggetto ci fara' logicamente soffrire minando la nostra autostima...

ma c'e' ci reagsce  con dito medio... chi continua ad _azzerbinarsi_


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' solo questione di autostima e sicurezza di sè.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché non abbiamo piena coscienza del nostro valore.



quoto. E poi perchè è normale che se una persona che amiamo e con la quale ci siamo  scelti  ci rifiuta o non ci vuole più inneschi una serie d'ìnsicurezze e di domande sul perchè non ci vuole più. 
E' una cosa che mi fa incazzare ma è così. Credo che la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo sia affidare la nostra felicità o infelicità ad altri, ma pare inevitabile..


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto. E poi perchè è normale che se una persona che amiamo e con la quale ci siamo scelti ci rifiuta o non ci vuole più inneschi una serie d'ìnsicurezze e di domande sul perchè non ci vuole più.
> E' una cosa che mi fa incazzare ma è così. *Credo che la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo sia affidare la nostra felicità o infelicità ad altri, ma pare inevitabile*..


No, non lo è...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, non lo è...


avevo capito una fava


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma la domanda era: *perché affidiamo la nostra autostima a una singola persona* foss'anche quella che più amiamo*?*


io lo facevo una volta, sono anni ormai che non lo faccio più.
il perchè non lo so,  forse perchè siamo più fessi di quello che pensiamo,  o perchè siamo animali con un bisogno continuo di rassicurazioni e conferme.
ora che riesco a farlo è così riposante non toccare il proprio livello di autostima e accettarsi senza curarsi troppo di quello che pensano gli altri.
credo il segreto sia quello, accettazione di se stessi e dei propri difetti o limiti


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> avevo capito una fava


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo facevo una volta, sono anni ormai che non lo faccio più.
> il perchè non lo so, forse perchè siamo più fessi di quello che pensiamo, o perchè siamo animali con un bisogno continuo di rassicurazioni e conferme.
> ora che riesco a farlo è così riposante non toccare il proprio livello di autostima e accettarsi senza curarsi troppo di quello che pensano gli altri.
> credo il segreto sia quello, accettazione di se stessi e dei propri difetti o limiti


 Accettarsi sempre, sono d'accordo. Però migliorarsi anche. Io credo che le due cose non siano in conflitto...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Accettarsi sempre, sono d'accordo. Però migliorarsi anche. Io credo che le due cose non siano in conflitto...


forse ma è difficile che qualcuno possa migliorarmi più di come sono


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> forse ma è difficile che qualcuno possa migliorarmi più di come sono


 Essere perfetti è una gran cosa...


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Accettarsi sempre, sono d'accordo. Però migliorarsi anche. Io credo che le due cose non siano in conflitto...


 
migliorarsi costa fatica.
e poi sono praticamente perfetta.
certamente non sono in conflitto, però se c'è accettazione perchè dovrei migliorare? non è un ossimoro?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> migliorarsi costa fatica.
> e poi sono praticamente perfetta.
> certamente non sono in conflitto, però se c'è accettazione perchè dovrei migliorare? non è un ossimoro?


No, non lo è... ad esempio, io posso accettare una mia fobia e conviverci serenamente, ma non per questo devo tenermela a vita.
Lo stesso vale per ciò che ritengo essere un difetto.
E poi io penso che di noi stessi (tramite gli altri, i valori inculcati, l'educazione, le esperienze, i ricordi, le cose che ci diciamo interiormente) ci siamo costruiti un'immagine mentale... che può essere cambiata abbastanza facilmente, se ci va.


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, non lo è... ad esempio, io posso accettare una mia fobia e conviverci serenamente, ma non per questo devo tenermela a vita.
> Lo stesso vale per ciò che ritengo essere un difetto.
> E poi io penso che di noi stessi (tramite gli altri, i valori inculcati, l'educazione, le esperienze, i ricordi, le cose che ci diciamo interiormente) *ci siamo costruiti un'immagine mentale... che può essere cambiata abbastanza facilmente, se ci va*.


si questo è certo, però se quell'immagine mi va bene perchè cambiarla?
e poi non rompere le palle, ci ho messo 42 anni ad accettarmi e ora vuoi rimettere tutto in discussione? racchio


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si questo è certo, però se quell'immagine mi va bene perchè cambiarla?
> e poi non rompere le palle, ci ho messo 42 anni ad accettarmi e ora vuoi rimettere tutto in discussione? racchio


 Perchè tu sei tu ed io sono io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte gli scherzi, odio la staticità... mi accetto completamente, e sto bene con me stesso, però amo migliorarmi. Rende la vita divertente...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè tu sei tu ed io sono io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quantomeno le da un senso, no?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

dare senso mi pare troppo eh...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dare senso mi pare troppo eh...


Se non usi il tempo della tua vita per migliorare (e migliorare quella degli altri è una conseguenza diretta), per cosa lo usi, per brucare l'erbetta? (o fumartela)


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se non usi il tempo della tua vita per migliorare (e migliorare quella degli altri è una conseguenza diretta), per cosa la usi, per brucare l'erbetta? (o fumartela)


usare il tempo della propria vita per stare bene, fare bene il proprio lavoro e divertirsi ti pare poco??


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> usare il tempo della propria vita per stare bene, fare bene il proprio lavoro e divertirsi ti pare poco??


stare bene e divertirsi è utile per lavorare meglio, ma se benessere, lavoro e divertimento servono solo per passare il tempo finché dura, il tutto alla fine è perfettamente inutile.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quantomeno le da un senso, no?


 ... anche se un senso non ce l'haaaaa....


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... anche se un senso non ce l'haaaaa....


Hai birra in fresco?


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> stare bene e divertirsi è utile per lavorare meglio, ma se benessere, lavoro e divertimento servono solo per passare il tempo finché dura, il tutto alla fine è perfettamente inutile.


non ho mai apprezzato coloro che passano la vita cercando di darle un senso.
la vita è senso.
e quando qualcuno sta bene con se stesso ed è sereno e soddisfatto della sua vita ha raggiunto il massimo del senso.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hai birra in fresco?


 In ufficio no...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho mai apprezzato coloro che passano la vita cercando di darle un senso.
> la vita è senso.
> e quando qualcuno sta bene con se stesso ed è sereno e soddisfatto della sua vita ha raggiunto il massimo del senso.


 La vita è a senso unico... meglio tenerlo sempre presente, e davvero saremo più sereni e soddisfatti.


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La vita è a senso unico... meglio tenerlo sempre presente, e davvero saremo più sereni e soddisfatti.


cosa intendi?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa intendi?


 Che non siamo immortali, e che la direzione è una sola...


----------



## Amoremio (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si questo è certo, però se quell'immagine mi va bene perchè cambiarla?
> e poi non rompere le palle, ci ho messo 42 anni ad accettarmi e ora vuoi rimettere tutto in discussione? racchio


non so
entrano in gioco strani meccanismi

io mi accetto, 
vedo i miei difetti, ma chi non ne ha?
alcuni li smusso
altri li lascio stare
altri mi servono o addirittura mi identificano

accetto te
vedo i tuoi difetti, ma ne ho anch'io
con i tuoi sono anche più comprensiva
perchè sono i tuoi e io ti amo

penso che per te sia lo stesso
invece poi scopro che per te è tutto il contrario

per te
i tuoi sono bazzeccole
i miei montagne

e siccome non mi sono mai negata di avere difetti
mi interrogo
mi metto in discussione
ma metto in discussione anche il tuo modo immaturo di amare
però se non riesco a smettere di amarti,
resto in una posizione di stallo

ve l'ho buttata là più pensando a me che ai casi esemplificati
forse può esserci qualcosa di simile

anche se secondo me 
tutto questo è già un po' autolesionistico in un rapporto di lunga durata
ma in un rapporto non consolidato
o addirittura allo stadio iniziale
lo vedo irragionevole e anche irrealizzabile


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se non usi il tempo della tua vita per migliorare (e migliorare quella degli altri è una conseguenza diretta), per cosa lo usi, per brucare l'erbetta? (o fumartela)


usare il tempo per migliorarsi non vuol dire necessariamente dare un senso alla tua esistenza... per come la vedo io.
anche brucare l' erbetta e fumarsela e' un modo piacevole per passarr il tempo... lebowski docet

concordo co MM, il continuo evolversi, migliorarsi, mettersi in discussione... rende l'esistenza piu' interrssante e divertente ma la vita intesa come X tempo rimane comunque senza senso...

abbiamo gia'discusso di questo e continuiamo ad avere parrri discordanti


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

gente scrivo ancora con la pennina abbiate pieta'


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> usare il tempo per migliorarsi non vuol dire necessariamente dare un senso alla tua esistenza... per come la vedo io.
> anche brucare l' erbetta e fumarsela e' un modo piacevole per passarr il tempo... lebowski docet
> 
> * concordo co MM, il continuo evolversi, migliorarsi, mettersi in discussione... rende l'esistenza piu' interrssante e divertente ma la vita intesa come X tempo rimane comunque senza senso...*
> ...


quoto la racchia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho mai apprezzato coloro che passano la vita cercando di darle un senso.
> la vita è senso.
> e quando qualcuno sta bene con se stesso ed è sereno e soddisfatto della sua vita ha raggiunto il massimo del senso.


Lo stesso risultato lo ottiene una pecora che bruca l'erbetta in un bel prato.
Non mi sembra che sia molto soddisfacente per un essere umano. Non per me, almeno.
Il mondo che conosciamo (e che non è peggio di quando si stava peggio, anzi) è stato costruito da spiriti irrequieti, non da gente che si accontentava di stare bene.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> usare il tempo per migliorarsi non vuol dire necessariamente dare un senso alla tua esistenza... per come la vedo io.
> anche brucare l' erbetta e fumarsela e' un modo piacevole per passarr il tempo... lebowski docet
> 
> concordo co MM, il continuo evolversi, migliorarsi, mettersi in discussione... rende l'esistenza piu' interrssante e divertente *ma la vita intesa come X tempo rimane comunque senza senso...*
> ...


 Pare anche a me. A meno che non sia così incredibilmente "alieno" ed inimmaginabile da sfuggirci completamente...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Lo stesso risultato lo ottiene una pecora che bruca l'erbetta in un bel prato.*
> Non mi sembra che sia molto soddisfacente per un essere umano. Non per me, almeno.
> Il mondo che conosciamo (e che non è peggio di quando si stava peggio, anzi) è stato costruito da spiriti irrequieti, non da gente che si accontentava di stare bene.


tu non bruchi mai?
In quanto spirito irrequieto in che modo dai un senso alla tua di vita? e non sono polemica eh? son curiosa


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che non siamo immortali, e che la direzione è una sola...


esattamente


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Potrebbe il fesso/la fessa legittimamente pensare lo stesso di noi?
O è sempre l'altro un po' ... così così?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> esattamente


 E questo pensiero, che potrebbe essere deprimente... se utilizzato bene spalanca la vera gioia di vivere


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo stesso risultato lo ottiene una pecora che bruca l'erbetta in un bel prato.
> Non mi sembra che sia molto soddisfacente per un essere umano. Non per me, almeno.
> Il mondo che conosciamo (e che non è peggio di quando si stava peggio, anzi) è stato costruito da spiriti irrequieti, non da gente che si accontentava di stare bene.


la differenza è che tu consideri lo stare bene un fatto assodato e di facile ottenimento.
invece è il risultato di continui passi, fatti ogni giorno e di una continua analisi.
se ci fossero più persone contente di se il mondo sarebbe decisamente migliore.
invece troppi cercano di essere utili, e non riuscendoci si illudono di cercare di migliorarsi ma cercano solo di dare un senso a una vita che ne ha poco.


senza contare che come diceva il buon mascetti, porta una sega di essere utile


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E questo pensiero, che potrebbe essere deprimente... *se utilizzato bene spalanca la vera gioia di vivere*


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la differenza è che tu consideri lo stare bene un fatto assodato e di facile ottenimento.
> invece è il risultato di continui passi, fatti ogni giorno e di una continua analisi.
> se ci fossero più persone contente di se il mondo sarebbe decisamente migliore.
> invece troppi cercano di essere utili, e non riuscendoci si illudono di cercare di migliorarsi ma cercano solo di dare un senso a una vita che ne ha poco.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo stesso risultato lo ottiene una pecora che bruca l'erbetta in un bel prato.
> Non mi sembra che sia molto soddisfacente per un essere umano. Non per me, almeno.
> Il mondo che conosciamo (e che non è peggio di quando si stava peggio, anzi) è stato costruito da spiriti irrequieti, non da gente che si accontentava di stare bene.


ma l' uomo a differenza della pecora ha la capacita'di costtuirsi un senso... ma la capacita' di costruirselo non lo rende ufficialmente valido 

forse non si capisce un cazzo


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E questo pensiero, che potrebbe essere deprimente... se utilizzato bene spalanca la vera gioia di vivere


arrendersi come forma di liberazione


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma l' uomo a differenza della pecora ha la capacita'di costtuirsi un senso... ma la capacita' di costruirselo non lo rende ufficialmente valido
> 
> forse non si capisce un cazzo


 Si capisce benissimo, invece... ed è così!!! L'importante è immaginare, cosa conta la realtà oggettiva? Tanto probabilmente non esiste, quindi creiamocela noi


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> arrendersi come forma di liberazione


... esattamente! Una resa "attiva" e cosciente, come libera scelta.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

scrivo l' ultima minchiata poi vado dalla parrucchiera per dare un senso ai miei capelli 

	
	
		
		
	


	





la vita e' un dono siamo noi esseri umani eternamente insoddisfatti a dovergli attribuire un senso come se un dono senza ragione o mittente non fosse altrettanto godibile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè se il fesso o la fessa di turno di piace e/o provi qualcosa in più, vuoi essere ricambiato/a e se non lo sei vacilli un po', indipendentemente dal fatto che ci sono altri/e 300milioni di uomini/donne che ti trovano piacevole, desiderabile, attraente...se non li vuoi....te ne freghi


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> scrivo l' ultima minchiata poi vado dalla parrucchiera per dare un senso ai miei capelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Appunto , cerca di essere soddisfatta di come ti fanno i capelli


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la differenza è che tu consideri lo stare bene un fatto assodato e di facile ottenimento.
> invece è il risultato di continui passi, fatti ogni giorno e di una continua analisi.
> se ci fossero più persone contente di se il mondo sarebbe decisamente migliore.
> *invece troppi cercano di essere utili, e non riuscendoci si illudono di cercare di migliorarsi ma cercano solo di dare un senso a una vita che ne ha poco.*
> ...


Sulla base di discorsi del genere diversi miei coscritti sono due metri sotto per eroina o altri pretesi modi di "stare bene fregandosene di essere utili"


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sulla base di discorsi del genere diversi miei coscritti sono due metri sotto per eroina o altri pretesi modi di "stare bene fregandosene di essere utili"


ma tu leggi bene prima di rispondere?


----------



## brugola (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sulla base di discorsi del genere diversi miei coscritti sono due metri sotto per eroina o altri pretesi modi di "stare bene fregandosene di essere utili"


non riesci proprio a capire cosa voglio dire. Mi spiegherò male io. 
(ps. mentre cerchi di migliorarti e di essere utile all'umanità smussa un pò questo tuo bisogno di catalogare e etichettare la gente...ti aiuterà  sai?)


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu non bruchi mai?
> In quanto spirito irrequieto in che modo dai un senso alla tua di vita? e non sono polemica eh? son curiosa


Bruco spesso, ne ho bisogno come tutti, ma non ne faccio né un vanto né una ragione di vita come invece ci insegnano.
Tento allo stesso tempo di pensare a come superare i miei limiti (ignoranza, pigrizia mentale e fisica, egoismo, possessività, ipocrisia), se scopro qualche metodo tento di metterlo in pratica etc.
Ma se non ci riesco non mi accontento, tento di nuovo.
Non nasciamo tutti con le potenzialità dei grandi uomini, ma giustificandoci, accontentandoci di "stare bene" ci precludiamo pure la possibilità di fare, per quanto piccola, la nostra parte.
Scrivo, sperando che prima o poi qualcuno che leggerà potrà trarne anche solo un piccolissimo aiuto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> scrivo l' ultima minchiata poi vado dalla parrucchiera per dare un senso ai miei capelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La vita non è un dono (e chi cazzo ce lo fa 'sto dono) Anzi, volendo ben guardare è una carognata.
Dobbiamo proprio stare sulle balle a qualcuno, perchè oltre ad averci "donato" lo status di condannati a morte (vivendo si muore, poi), ci ha fatto pure il dono dell'intelligenza, e dulcis in fundo a qualcuno ha pure dato la coscienza. Un inferno


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

*L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La vita non è un dono (e chi cazzo ce lo fa 'sto dono) Anzi, volendo ben guardare è una carognata.
> Dobbiamo proprio stare sulle balle a qualcuno, perchè oltre ad averci "donato" lo status di condannati a morte (vivendo si muore, poi), ci ha fatto pure il dono dell'intelligenza, e dulcis in fundo a qualcuno ha pure dato la coscienza. Un inferno


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *La vita non è un dono* (e chi cazzo ce lo fa 'sto dono) Anzi, volendo ben guardare è una carognata.
> Dobbiamo proprio stare sulle balle a qualcuno, perchè oltre ad averci "donato" lo status di condannati a morte (vivendo si muore, poi), ci ha fatto pure il dono dell'intelligenza, e dulcis in fundo a qualcuno ha pure dato la coscienza. Un inferno


 manca il donatore... o se c'è, ha scritto una lettera anonima e si tiene ben nascosto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>













































Non ti sembrerà vero, ma io sono schifosamente ottimista.
L'ottimismo idiota che ci propinano, quello del "ma tanto poi le cose si aggiustano da sole" non fa per me.
Preferisco l'ottimismo che dice "un viaggio di mille miglia comincia con un passo"


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> manca il donatore... o se c'è, ha scritto una lettera anonima e si tiene ben nascosto...


"Se c'è un Creatore, gli auguro di avere un buon alibi!"


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> "Se c'è un Creatore, gli auguro di avere un buon alibi!"


Sono quasi certo che non ci sia... e se davvero ci fosse, sarebbe certamente diversissimo da come gli uomini lo hanno finora immaginato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto. E poi perchè è normale che se una persona che amiamo e con la quale ci siamo scelti ci rifiuta o non ci vuole più inneschi una serie d'ìnsicurezze e di domande sul perchè non ci vuole più.
> E' una cosa che mi fa incazzare ma è così. Credo che la cosa più sbagliata di questo mondo sia affidare la nostra felicità o infelicità ad altri, ma pare inevitabile..


 Ma questo è naturale perché se tu ami vorresti essere ricambiata.
Quello che non capisco è perché dal rifiuto di una persona si debba dedurre un personale disvalore.
Ognuno di noi non si accompagnerebbe a persone piacevolissime e di valore nella scelta di una persona e nel continuare una relazione entrano tanti fattori che nulla hanno a che fare con il valore o il fascino in sè della persona.
Quando poi si fa discendere disvalore non da chi amiamo, ma una persona "di passaggio" la cosa oltre a stupirmi mi fa davvero arrabbiare.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma questo è naturale perché se tu ami vorresti essere ricambiata.
> *Quello che non capisco è perché dal rifiuto di una persona si debba dedurre un personale disvalore.*
> Ognuno di noi non si accompagnerebbe a persone piacevolissime e di valore nella scelta di una persona e nel continuare una relazione entrano tanti fattori che nulla hanno a che fare con il valore o il fascino in sè della persona.
> Quando poi si fa discendere disvalore non da chi amiamo, ma una persona "di passaggio" la cosa oltre a stupirmi mi fa davvero arrabbiare.


 Infatti non ha alcun senso. Per questo parlavo di scarsa autostima e sicurezza di sè.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma questo è naturale perché se tu ami vorresti essere ricambiata.
> *Quello che non capisco è perché dal rifiuto di una persona si debba dedurre un personale disvalore.*
> Ognuno di noi non si accompagnerebbe a persone piacevolissime e di valore nella scelta di una persona e nel continuare una relazione entrano tanti fattori che nulla hanno a che fare con il valore o il fascino in sè della persona.
> Quando poi si fa discendere disvalore non da chi amiamo, ma una persona "di passaggio" la cosa oltre a stupirmi mi fa davvero arrabbiare.


 perchè se la persona che tu vuoi, non ti vuole, tu pensi di non meritarla perchè non sei abbastanza. Forse mi sono incartata: se non è chiaro ci riprovo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Potrebbe il fesso/la fessa legittimamente pensare lo stesso di noi?
> O è sempre l'altro un po' ... così così?


Certo è reciproco.
Se qualcuno pensasse di essere sbagliato solo perché non piace a me mi stupirebbe moltissimo.

Ognuno cerca di migliorarsi o vede i propri difetti, ma pensare che migliorando questo o quel difetto potrebbe renderci amabili da tutti mi parrebbe ingenuo e drammatico credere che se ci hanno traditi o lasciati è stato a causa di nostre mancanze.

Lo so che ribalto la teoria dell'autocritica che impera, ma credo che sia deleterio e che sfiori il delirio di onnipotenza pensare che se noi avessimo fatto questo o quello tutto sarebbe andato come come avremmo voluto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> scrivo l' ultima minchiata poi vado dalla parrucchiera per dare un senso ai miei capelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ti amo.

Dovrei andare dal parrucchiere anch'io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè se la persona che tu vuoi, non ti vuole, tu pensi di non meritarla perchè non sei abbastanza. Forse mi sono incartata: se non è chiaro ci riprovo.


 Ma quante persone di valore vedi star insieme a persone che trovi insignificanti o insopportabili?
L'essere scelto, anche da chi vorremmo, non ci attribuisce un valore assoluto e così il non esserlo non può attribuirci un disvalore assoluto.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *perchè se la persona che tu vuoi, non ti vuole, tu pensi di non meritarla perchè non sei abbastanza*. Forse mi sono incartata: se non è chiaro ci riprovo.


... e pensi male. Questo vuol dire da una parte darsi troppa importanza, e contemporaneamente essere insicuri di sè. Sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e pensi male. Questo vuol dire da una parte darsi troppa importanza, e contemporaneamente essere insicuri di sè. Sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è.


 Concordo totalmente e ho capito la ...non contraddizione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quante persone di valore vedi star insieme a persone che trovi insignificanti o insopportabili?
> *L'essere scelto, anche da chi vorremmo, non ci attribuisce un valore assoluto e così il non esserlo non può attribuirci un disvalore assoluto*.


 ne vedo tante di coppie male assortite e forse dall'esterno qualcuno può pensare che lo sia anche la mia.
la parte in grassetto: lo sto capendo anche io, ma questo indica un po' + di stima e consapevolezza di noi stessi, che valiamo a prescindere da chi ci vuole o meno.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e pensi male. Questo vuol dire da una parte darsi troppa importanza, e contemporaneamente essere insicuri di sè. Sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è.


 non lo è assolutamente.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ne vedo tante di coppie male assortite e forse dall'esterno qualcuno può pensare che lo sia anche la mia.
> la parte in grassetto: lo sto capendo anche io, ma questo indica un po' + di stima e consapevolezza di noi stessi, che valiamo a prescindere da chi ci vuole o meno.


 
Francamente, me ne fotto!

Questo mi farei tatuare sulla fronte ....


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il mondo che conosciamo (e che non è peggio di quando si stava peggio, anzi) è stato costruito da spiriti irrequieti, non da gente che si accontentava di stare bene.


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non lo è assolutamente.








 Troppe persone si rovinano letteralmente la vita per un rifiuto... questo io lo trovo davvero incredibile e folle. Si danno troppa importanza... e sono fragili ed insicure.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*............*



MK ha detto:


> Quoto.


 
Io non voglio costruire una minchia: voglio solo stare bene ....
Lapidatemi !


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Troppe persone si rovinano letteralmente la vita per un rifiuto... questo io lo trovo davvero incredibile e folle. Si danno troppa importanza... e sono fragili ed insicure.


 
Dipende dalle persone
Dipene dal rifiuto
Dipende dai propri fantasmi


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io non voglio costruire una minchia: voglio solo stare bene ....
> Lapidatemi !
















  figurati se io lapido qualcuno...

Comunque, non sarà perché sei sulla strada di voler costruire per te e non per gli altri?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



MK ha detto:


> figurati se io lapido qualcuno...
> 
> Comunque, non sarà perché sei sulla strada di voler costruire per te e non per gli altri?


E' l'opposto, purtroppo.

Io uso gli altri
Gli altri hanno sempre costruito per me.
sarebbe ora che crescessi e facessi il contrario cara Mk.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Francamente, me ne fotto!
> 
> Questo mi farei tatuare sulla fronte ....


troppo lungo....ma corrisponde a verità...


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' l'opposto, purtroppo.
> 
> Io uso gli altri
> Gli altri hanno sempre costruito per me.
> *sarebbe ora che crescessi e facessi il contrario cara Mk*.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



MK ha detto:


>




















































no?

















































devo continuare a fare o'strunzo fino a quando moro?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dipende dalle persone
> Dipene dal rifiuto
> Dipende dai propri fantasmi


Certo, dipende dalle persone. Sul rifiuto non capisco cosa vuoi dire... uno non ti vuole, punto. I modi per fartelo capire sono infiniti, dai più chiari e corretti ai più striscianti e vigliacchi. Ma a prescindere, si deve essere lucidi e guardare le azioni per quelle che realmente sono: un rifiuto. E farsene rapidamente una ragione, senza sminuirsi.
I fantasmi... si. Ma si cancellano... le immagini mentali, i suoni, le voci che sentiamo dentro, si possono cambiare.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ti sembrerà vero, ma io sono schifosamente ottimista.
> L'ottimismo idiota che ci propinano, quello del "ma tanto poi le cose si aggiustano da sole" non fa per me.
> Preferisco l'ottimismo che dice "un viaggio di mille miglia comincia con un passo"



pensa che per invece il senso puro dell'ottimismo risiede in queste  piccole paroline:
pour quoi pas?


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sembrava che ti rivolgessi a lei, non a te stesso


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sembrava che ti rivolgessi a lei, non a te stesso



lapsus freudiano


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Si "sceglie" (parola usata per brevità) una persona sulla base di istinti e consuetudini culturali e ambientali, se questa ci rifiuta ci sentiamo inadatti a qualcuno di cui abbiamo presupposto l'eccellenza, ergo si deduce (sbagliando) di esse noi quelli inadatti.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, dipende dalle persone. Sul rifiuto non capisco cosa vuoi dire... uno non ti vuole, punto. I modi per fartelo capire sono infiniti, dai più chiari e corretti ai più striscianti e vigliacchi. Ma a prescindere, si deve essere lucidi e guardare le azioni per quelle che realmente sono: un rifiuto. E farsene rapidamente una ragione, senza sminuirsi.
> I fantasmi... si. Ma si cancellano... le immagini mentali, i suoni, le voci che sentiamo dentro, si possono cambiare.


 
Posso rifiutarti in molti modi (perdona il gioco di parole .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

Con gentilezza, sincerità, buona fede.
Oppure l'esatto contrario, col gusto sadico di fare soffrire l'altro .....


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensa che per invece il senso puro dell'ottimismo risiede in queste piccole paroline:
> pour quoi pas?


guarda che sotto sotto potrebbero avere lo stesso significato. E' sempre un modo per guardare oltre.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sembrava che ti rivolgessi a lei, non a te stesso


Infatti, per quello che non capivo... grazie Alce.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sembrava che ti rivolgessi a lei, non a te stesso


hai perfettamente ragione.
No, o'strunzo son mi !


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si "sceglie" (parola usata per brevità) una persona sulla base di istinti e consuetudini culturali e ambientali, se questa ci rifiuta ci sentiamo inadatti a qualcuno di cui abbiamo presupposto l'eccellenza, ergo si deduce (sbagliando) di esse noi quelli inadatti.


Continuo a non capire. Se c'è coinvolgimento ok, ma una persona qualsiasi che ci rifiuta?????????? Mica si può piacere a tutti...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Posso rifiutarti in molti modi (perdona il gioco di parole ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto, quello che dicevo io. Ma resta pur sempre un rifiuto... sta a te riconoscerlo per ciò che è, e prenderne atto. E disinnescarne così l'eventuale disonestà e sadismo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti, per quello che non capivo... grazie Alce.


 
Tu scendi dalle stelle ..... O Re del cielo ........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Scherzo, eh.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Infatti, per quello che non capivo... grazie Alce.


De rien.
Per un piccolo lapis c'è stato un equinozio, tutto ok


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto, quello che dicevo io. Ma resta pur sempre un rifiuto... sta a te riconoscerlo per ciò che è, e prenderne atto. E disinnescarne così l'eventuale disonestà e sadismo.


 
C'è una bella frase che ho sentito da qualche parte, ma che trovo verisima:

se non ti difendi da solo, nessuno la farà mai per te.

E' così dannatamente vera.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire. Se c'è coinvolgimento ok, ma una persona qualsiasi che ci rifiuta?????????? Mica si può piacere a tutti...


No, ma troppe volte riteniamo che gli altri in tutto o in parte siano migliori di noi.
Da questo nasce tanto il senso di inadeguatezza quanto la paura di mostrarsi con i propri limiti, e da ciò a sua volta vengono tanto il servilismo quanto l'arroganza.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, ma troppe volte riteniamo che gli altri in tutto o in parte siano migliori di noi.
> Da questo nasce tanto il senso di inadeguatezza quanto la paura di mostrarsi con i propri limiti, e da ciò a sua volta vengono tanto il servilismo quanto l'arroganza.


Vero.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> C'è una bella frase che ho sentito da qualche parte, ma che trovo verisima:
> 
> se non ti difendi da solo, nessuno la farà mai per te.
> 
> E' così dannatamente vera.


 Vero. Il bello è che se sei in un certo stato d'animo, non avverti neanche l'idea ed il bisogno di difenderti perchè certe cose non le vivi come attacchi o debolezze. 
Non ti vuole? Pazienza, te ne fai una ragione... se ne sei proprio innamorato ci stai male (il meno tempo possibile) e poi rinasci e ricominci a vivere.
Il resto son solo seghe mentali, fantasmi, voci, film... e prima si capisce questo, meglio si vive.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> .. se ne sei proprio innamorato ci stai male (il meno tempo possibile) e poi rinasci e ricominci a vivere.
> Il resto son solo seghe mentali, fantasmi, voci, film... e prima si capisce questo, meglio si vive.


 
Se ne sei proprio innamorato e lui/lei nemmeno ti vede di chi ti sei innamorato?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero. Il bello è che se sei in un certo stato d'animo, non avverti neanche l'idea ed il bisogno di difenderti perchè certe cose non le vivi come attacchi o debolezze.
> Non ti vuole? Pazienza, te ne fai una ragione... se ne sei proprio innamorato ci stai male (il meno tempo possibile) e poi rinasci e ricominci a vivere.
> Il resto son solo seghe mentali, fantasmi, voci, film... e prima si capisce questo, meglio si vive.


 
Vero. Verissimo.
ma sai che è scientificamente provato che il cervello cerc empre la soluzione più breve anche se non è la meno dannosa?
siamo pigri anche quando si tratta di autotutela ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



MK ha detto:


> Se ne sei proprio innamorato e lui/lei nemmeno ti vede di chi ti sei innamorato?


 
te ton thiarisci ton ti tapisce tiente .....


Quetsa è la trappola ....


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se ne sei proprio innamorato e lui/lei nemmeno ti vede di chi ti sei innamorato?


 Sarebbe solo colpa mia. Quando mi è piaciuta davvero una donna, gliel'ho sempre detto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*

...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vero. Verissimo.
> *ma sai che è scientificamente provato che il cervello cerc empre la soluzione più breve anche se non è la meno dannosa?*
> siamo pigri anche quando si tratta di autotutela ....


Come ogni cosa in natura tende, se lasciato in balia di se stesso, ad andare sulla strada meno faticosa.
Ma lo si può controllare.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come ogni cosa in natura tende, se lasciato in balia di se stesso, ad andare sulla strada meno faticosa.
> Ma lo si può controllare.


 
Credo che sia una legge fisica, o sbaglio?


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Sarebbe solo colpa mia*. Quando mi è piaciuta davvero una donna, gliel'ho sempre detto.


Innamorato dell'immagine che quella donna rappresenta. Un fantasma.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Innamorato dell'immagine che quella donna rappresenta. Un fantasma.


 Ti innamori sempre di un fantasma... o pensi davvero di conoscere quella persona per quello che è?


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Credo che sia una legge fisica, o sbaglio?


 Beh la natura è taccagna... massimo utile con minimo spreco.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti innamori sempre di un fantasma... o pensi davvero di conoscere quella persona per quello che è?


Ti innamori di un fantasma, poi lo conosci, lo vedi per quello che realmente è, nel tempo, con le sue (e le tue) evoluzioni. Ma ci deve essere reciprocità, apertura e desiderio di rapporto da parte di quella persona nei tuoi confronti. Poi può succedere che non ti piaccia più quello che vedi. O che ti piaccia anche di più del fantasma...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti innamori di un fantasma, poi lo conosci, lo vedi per quello che realmente è, nel tempo, con le sue (e le tue) evoluzioni. Ma ci deve essere reciprocità, apertura e desiderio di rapporto da parte di quella persona nei tuoi confronti. Poi può succedere che non ti piaccia più quello che vedi. O che ti piaccia anche di più del fantasma...


Si, ma cosa c'entra tutto questo col rifiuto? Se ti innamori e l'altro non ti vuole, amen. Se ti vuole, buon per te.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, ma cosa c'entra tutto questo col rifiuto? *Se ti innamori e l'altro non ti vuole, amen. Se ti vuole, buon per te*.


Certo che è così. Ma se non ti vuole non puoi conoscerlo, quindi è come innamorarsi di un'immagine. Che tale resta e resterà. Si va avanti e ci provi con un altro/a che abbia le stesse caratteristiche...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che è così. Ma se non ti vuole non puoi conoscerlo, quindi è come innamorarsi di un'immagine. Che tale resta e resterà. Si va avanti e ci provi con un altro/a che abbia le stesse caratteristiche...








scusa ma non 
 ti seguo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che è così. *Ma se non ti vuole non puoi conoscerlo, quindi è come innamorarsi di un'immagine. Che tale resta e resterà. *Si va avanti e ci provi con un altro/a che abbia le stesse caratteristiche...


 E dunque? Non è mica vero che si vada necessariamente avanti con un altro che abbia le stesse caratteristiche... anzi, a volte capita esattamente il contrario.
Tendi a rinchiuderti in regole, ma la realtà è disordinata. Non si riesce ad ingabbiare in equazioni il comportamento di un atomo, figuriamoci di un essere umano.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E dunque? Non è mica vero che si vada necessariamente avanti con un altro che abbia le stesse caratteristiche... anzi, a volte capita esattamente il contrario.
> Tendi a rinchiuderti in regole, ma la realtà è disordinata. Non si riesce ad ingabbiare in equazioni il comportamento di un atomo, figuriamoci di un essere umano.


Parlo di fantasmi che se non vengono risolti prima o poi ritornano...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Certo che è così. Ma se non ti vuole non puoi conoscerlo, quindi è come innamorarsi di un'immagine. Che tale resta e resterà. Si va avanti e ci provi con un altro/a che abbia le stesse caratteristiche...


che squallore.
Quindi cerchi in un altro quello che non hai trovato/avuto dal primo


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che squallore.
> Quindi cerchi in un altro quello che non hai trovato/avuto da un altro


Non in un altro, quello che c'è dentro di te ma che non accetti come tuo e quindi proietti su un'altra persona.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Parlo di fantasmi che se non vengono risolti prima o poi ritornano...


 Basta risolverli, prendendoli per quello che sono. Immagini, fantasie, voci... in poche parole, aria fritta che il cervello prende per vera.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta risolverli, prendendoli per quello che sono. Immagini, fantasie, voci... in poche parole, aria fritta che il cervello prende per vera.


Troppo razionale MM... non è così semplice...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Basta risolverli, prendendoli per quello che sono. Immagini, fantasie, voci... in poche parole, aria fritta che il cervello prende per vera.


 
Eh si, ma basta la rende facile
e facile non è 


a volte ritornano ... i fantasmi


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Troppo razionale MM... non è così semplice...


 Non è razionale, ed è semplicissimo.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è razionale, ed è semplicissimo.
















  voglio congiungermi carnalmente col mio mufloncello saggio


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Eh si, ma basta la rende facile
> e facile non è
> 
> 
> a volte ritornano ... i fantasmi


 Falli parlare con la voce di Carlo Verdone.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è razionale, ed è semplicissimo.


Se si ha il coraggio di guardarli in faccia è semplice sì. Ma se non li affronti, se non TI affronti, ritornano...


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> voglio congiungermi carnalmente col mio mufloncello saggio


 Sempre pronto per la mia perozzina!!!


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se si ha il coraggio di guardarli in faccia è semplice sì. Ma se non li affronti, se non TI affronti, ritornano...


 ma prendili in giro... guarda che non scherzo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Falli parlare con la voce di Carlo Verdone.


 
Vero: l'ironia e l'autoironia possono cambiare il mondo e anche noi stessi, che siamo uno sputo nell'oceano


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sempre pronto per la mia perozzina!!!



però poi ci si pente e si torna i fantasmi formaggini


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Vero: l'ironia e l'autoironia possono cambiare il mondo e anche noi stessi, che siamo uno sputo nell'oceano


 Infatti! Guarda, è uno strumento davvero potente... a questi fantasmi dagli tu una voce.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però poi ci si pente e si torna i fantasmi formaggini


 A pentirsi c'è sempre tempo... triste è non doversi mai pentire!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A pentirsi c'è sempre tempo... triste è non doversi mai pentire!


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Giugno 2009)

Sono d'accordo con Alce che è utile cercare un senso alla propria vita.
Un significato è come un faro che aiuta a superare le burrasche della vita.
Molti tradimenti e separazioni fanno male perché distruggono “il senso della vita” delle persone coinvolte.
In questo caso bisogna rialzarsi e cercare un “senso della propria” vita più “vero”, più solido.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Alce che è utile cercare un senso alla propria vita.
> Un significato è come un faro che aiuta a superare le burrasche della vita.
> Molti tradimenti e separazioni fanno male perché distruggono “il senso della vita” delle persone coinvolte.
> *In questo caso bisogna rialzarsi e cercare un “senso della propria” vita più “vero”, più solido*.
























  senza chiudersi mai all'incontro con l'Altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Alce che è utile cercare un senso alla propria vita.
> Un significato è come un faro che aiuta a superare le burrasche della vita.
> Molti tradimenti e separazioni fanno male perché distruggono “il senso della vita” delle persone coinvolte.
> In questo caso bisogna rialzarsi e cercare un “senso della propria” vita più “vero”, più solido.




the end.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non in un altro, quello che c'è dentro di te ma che non accetti come tuo e quindi proietti su un'altra persona.








   cerchi in un altro quello che NON  accetti come tuo?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La vita non è un dono (e chi cazzo ce lo fa 'sto dono) Anzi, volendo ben guardare è una carognata.
> Dobbiamo proprio stare sulle balle a qualcuno, perchè oltre ad averci "donato" lo status di condannati a morte (vivendo si muore, poi), ci ha fatto pure il dono dell'intelligenza, e dulcis in fundo a qualcuno ha pure dato la coscienza. Un inferno


se la tua vita e' un inferno mi dispiace... la mia non lo e'


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono quasi certo che non ci sia... e se davvero ci fosse, sarebbe certamente diversissimo da come gli uomini lo hanno finora immaginato.


ma poi perche' ci dovrebbe essere un creatore? non credo nell' architetto


----------



## Lettrice (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e pensi male. Questo vuol dire da una parte darsi troppa importanza, e contemporaneamente essere insicuri di sè. Sembra una contraddizione ma non lo è.


concordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io dal parrucchiere voi a sparare perle


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> concordo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Come sono venuti i capelli? Dai posta una foto...


----------



## Old Jacky (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posso darti la mia personalissima interpretazione da psicologia spicciola? E parto ovviamente da me stessa, senza volerla metter giù troppo dura, ma questo è e non si può cambiare. 

Ho lottato per tutta l'infanzia per l'amore di mia madre, alla facciaccia dell'amore materno incondizionato. Non sono riuscita a ottenerlo nemmeno condizionato. E che si fa, non è che si possa dire, via una madre, se ne fa un'altra...se nel mazzo t'è capitata quella carta lì, te la smazzi.
E per default diventa una specie di sfida un po' disperatella, della serie, ma porc d'un porc, riuscirò prima o poi ad avere il suo appoggio, la sua approvazione o, esageriamo, il suo amore? E qui la cosa diventa individuale, c'è chi arrivato a un certo limite manda a cagher (la sottoscritta), chi invece si ostina vita natural durante.

Conosciuto e metabolizzato questo diabolico meccanismo è facile che lo si applichi ogni volta che affiora il sentimento "amore". Parte la sfida. Più chi sta dall'altra parte non ci vuole e più si insiste. 

A meno che, appunto, hai saputo combattere i tuoi fantasmi, ti sei fatta/o gli anticorpi. Allora potrebbe essere che ci caschi, ma solo all'inizio...dopodiché mandi a cagher. Chi gli anticorpi non li ha formati non mollerà l'osso neanche a prenderlo/a a bastonate. Perché è diventata una ragione di vita.


----------



## lale75 (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché affidiiamo a un fesso* il valore di giudice della nostra gradevolezza, fascino, seduttività?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perchè ci vediamo con gli occhi di chi vorremmo che ci amasse anzichè con i nostri, temo...


----------



## Old sperella (26 Giugno 2009)

Jacky ha detto:


> Posso darti la mia personalissima interpretazione da psicologia spicciola? E parto ovviamente da me stessa, senza volerla metter giù troppo dura, ma questo è e non si può cambiare.
> 
> Ho lottato per tutta l'infanzia per l'amore di mia madre, alla facciaccia dell'amore materno incondizionato. Non sono riuscita a ottenerlo nemmeno condizionato. E che si fa, non è che si possa dire, via una madre, se ne fa un'altra...se nel mazzo t'è capitata quella carta lì, te la smazzi.
> E per default diventa una specie di sfida un po' disperatella, della serie, ma porc d'un porc, riuscirò prima o poi ad avere il suo appoggio, la sua approvazione o, esageriamo, il suo amore? E qui la cosa diventa individuale, c'è chi arrivato a un certo limite manda a cagher (la sottoscritta), chi invece si ostina vita natural durante.
> ...


Per molti probabilmente è proprio questo


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Jacky ha detto:


> Posso darti la mia personalissima interpretazione da psicologia spicciola? E parto ovviamente da me stessa, senza volerla metter giù troppo dura, ma questo è e non si può cambiare.
> 
> Ho lottato per tutta l'infanzia per l'amore di mia madre, alla facciaccia dell'amore materno incondizionato. Non sono riuscita a ottenerlo nemmeno condizionato. E che si fa, non è che si possa dire, via una madre, se ne fa un'altra...se nel mazzo t'è capitata quella carta lì, te la smazzi.
> E per default diventa una specie di sfida un po' disperatella, della serie, ma porc d'un porc, riuscirò prima o poi ad avere il suo appoggio, la sua approvazione o, esageriamo, il suo amore? E qui la cosa diventa individuale, c'è chi arrivato a un certo limite manda a cagher (la sottoscritta), chi invece si ostina vita natural durante.
> ...


Concordo... comunque prenderne consapevolezza è un gran passo avanti.


----------



## MK (26 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo... comunque prenderne consapevolezza è un gran passo avanti.


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

Jacky ha detto:


> Posso darti la mia personalissima interpretazione da psicologia spicciola? E parto ovviamente da me stessa, senza volerla metter giù troppo dura, ma questo è e non si può cambiare.
> 
> Ho lottato per tutta l'infanzia per l'amore di mia madre, alla facciaccia dell'amore materno incondizionato. Non sono riuscita a ottenerlo nemmeno condizionato. E che si fa, non è che si possa dire, via una madre, se ne fa un'altra...se nel mazzo t'è capitata quella carta lì, te la smazzi.
> E per default diventa una specie di sfida un po' disperatella, della serie, ma porc d'un porc, riuscirò prima o poi ad avere il suo appoggio, la sua approvazione o, esageriamo, il suo amore? E qui la cosa diventa individuale, c'è chi arrivato a un certo limite manda a cagher (la sottoscritta), chi invece si ostina vita natural durante.
> ...


 Lo scopo del mio thread era far riflettere che il fesso o la fessa non c'entrano nulla... e di non caricarli di potere che non hanno ...ma neppure una cattiva madre ha...


----------

